# Baby Eastern Rosella's



## $$$$ (Jan 27, 2008)

At the moment i have a breeding trio of eastern rosellas 1 male and 2 females, and 4 babies. I have been hand rearing these babies from a few weeks old so i could quiet them down (which has worked) to sell them in a few weeks. But im just curious as to wether anybody else on here has raised any of these babies. If so, what mixture did you feed them? and at what age did you stop hand feeding and introduce seed and fruit to their diet?

thanks


----------



## $$$$ (Jan 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 28, 2008)

PM pythoninfinite


----------



## amazonian (Jan 28, 2008)

Are Rosellas communal breeders if kept in numbers?
I've been interested in starting up an aviary, well I was untill every bird I read about seemed to be monogamous and only breed in pairs.


----------



## $$$$ (Jan 28, 2008)

well this is my first year of breeding and only 1 of the females has laid as yet


----------



## DazHerps (Jan 28, 2008)

I've raised quite a few of them over the years, best mix I ever used was Vetafarm Hand-Rearing mix (available at most decent pet shops), sure you can mix up plenty of diets yourself but if you want to produce good healthy chicks come weaning time, use a good quality mix designed for the purpose. They should start to wean at about 8 weeks old for memory, but continue to feed them on a less regular basis for the next week or so to help bond the birds well to ppl.

Also, not a good idea to house more than a single pair per aviary as most species of rosella can be quite aggressive, especially during breeding season.


----------



## amazonian (Jan 28, 2008)

Daz are there any birds that can be kept & bred in a community aviary?
Other than Finches, Budgies & Cockatiels?


----------



## nightowl (Jan 28, 2008)

Depending on the age of the chicks when you pull them from the nest as to the thickness of the mix. As DazHerps mentioned Vetafarm Hand Rearing mix is great. Younger chicks need a thinner consistency mix and slowly thicken the mix each week. Start to introduce fruit and soaked seed at around 6-7 weeks of age. They will start picking at it but still need to be spoon or crop fed. As they start eating more seed you can slow the hand feeding down and make sure they are drinking water.


----------



## $$$$ (Jan 28, 2008)

ok thanks for that


----------



## Hickson (Jan 30, 2008)

I've not reared rosellas, but I've reared Cockatiels, and I used Roudybush. I found it better than Vetafarm 'coz the Vetafarm was getting stuck in the crop needle and blocking it.

And you can also keep Diamond Doves and King Quail in a Community Aviary. And Princess Parrots. And Bourke's and other _Neophemas _(althoughone species of _Neophema _per aviary is recommended.) But be careful with any _Psephotus_.



Hix

I'm told you can breed Princesses on a colony basis too.


----------



## Nephrurus (Jan 30, 2008)

Golden shoulders are good, they just don't get along with other parrots. Mine are in with about 40 finches. 
My pair harrassed and killed a plum headed parrot (when a friend was looking after them).... rightly so i thought. 

-H


----------



## kakariki (Jan 30, 2008)

We have Cockatiel, Bourkes, Regents, Princess and King parrots quite happily sharing an aviary. We have Superbs, Kakarikis, Cockatiel & King Parrots in another. Keep watch on them though cos they don't always pair up with their own. Eg we have a Superb who is still, after 4 months apart , calling out for his Princess floozy! I have found Elegants to pull chicks out of boxes & DO NOT put Red Rumps in with other breeding birds. They will kill babies. Rosella do not mix, sometimes the cock bird will even kill his mate & offspring. They are very aggressive. The exception is the Western Rosella, you can put them with anything!


----------



## DazHerps (Jan 31, 2008)

> Daz are there any birds that can be kept & bred in a community aviary?
> Other than Finches, Budgies & Cockatiels?


 
Check out the neophema family (small natives), most mix well together and like the Golden Shoulder as mentioned, can be housed in larger aviaries along with finches. Be aware however that some neophema species can hybridise so choose accordingly (there are also heaps of colour mutations available).


----------



## DazHerps (Jan 31, 2008)

> I found it better than Vetafarm 'coz the Vetafarm was getting stuck in the crop needle and blocking it.


Never had this problem with the product, may just be the way it is being mixed. 

Also *$$$$* I've found spoonfed birds make much better long term pets than crop needled one's if you have the available time.


----------



## $$$$ (Jan 31, 2008)

ok thanks, i am spoon feeding, i have a bit of time,lol


----------

